

Ask HN: What's the ideal platform for online discussion? - capnrefsmmat

There's a lot of online communities made for sharing links: MetaFilter, Reddit, HN, Slashdot, and many others. There aren't so many that exist solely for discussing topics -- discussing an issue, rather than <i>commenting on</i> a link about the issue. (Link-based sites often don't have the same depth of back-and-forth discussion, but rather many comments on the article's contents with unrelated points.)<p>I think this is partly because most discussion forum software is cumbersome and poorly designed, and partly because nobody has built the right community.<p>If you could build a discussion system from scratch, how would you do it? What would the software look like? The rules? The community?<p>My current thoughts involve a threaded system that's either invitation-only or has a high bar for membership, although I find current threaded discussion systems unsatisfactory.
======
angryasian
from the beginning of the bbs, to forums, nested forums, to twitter.. they
have all been trying to manage conversations better. I though Google Wave had
it right when you could press a Play like button of history and could see how
the conversation played out as to when each new conversation piece was added,
but this would only work in smaller groups.

